# For those of you who use a water feeder...



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if you are familiar with it but I use a blue water bottle attachment feeder given to me by my breeder (Chrisman). I also ordered another one from Cindy Fern-King recently. There is no brand on it so I can't even say who manufactures it. But I am having a heck of a time finding the right water bottle to fit it. So far the only one that has worked has been a small Aquafina and I can't always find that size. I refill the bottle but do like to change it out weekly. So do you use this and if so, what brands do find fit it?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I use a blue water bottle that attaches to the cage with a wire hook, All my dogs love theirs. It is
easy for them to drink without getting their face all wet.
It is a guinea pig or hamster water bottle but all my dogs love it since they were babies.

I buy them at WalMart. They have a small and larger size I use the larger one. They work great
when they are in their cages and can't be turned over and make a mess.

Lucy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Apr 27 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768821


> I'm not sure if you are familiar with it but I use a blue water bottle attachment feeder given to me by my breeder (Chrisman). I also ordered another one from Cindy Fern-King recently. There is no brand on it so I can't even say who manufactures it. But I am having a heck of a time finding the right water bottle to fit it. So far the only one that has worked has been a small Aquafina and I can't always find that size. I refill the bottle but do like to change it out weekly. So do you use this and if so, what brands do find fit it?[/B]



Aquafinia works..so does the smartwater bottle. When we got ours from Chrisman, I also had a heck of a time finding the ones that fit. We kept refilling the bottles. I actually stopped using it and started using a buddy bowl that I got from angel maltese..or some woman out in CA. I didn't think they got enough water from the feeder when they got a little bigger than a small puppy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Smartwater sport bottle. I have found that they work the best for us. I also have water bowls down for my two to use.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I was also told the water bottles do not provide enough water, so they should only be used when needed, such as during travel.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you! Tobi has always drank from the bottle only. I had no idea he may not be getting enough water from it! I always thought that drinking from a bowl could contribute to face staining. Am I wrong?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

If you are worried about staining, get this:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3251564


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I also want to add that plastic bottles are not meant to be reused. The plastic in them actually breaks down during their use if used more than what they are intended for (a one time use) as it is not high density or durational plastic. Just thought I would let everyone know this - I too was guilty of reusing bottles (for my, not Hunter) till I learned this. Now I use BPA free reusable bottles so I am doing good for my body and the environment.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 28 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769042


> If you are worried about staining, get this:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3251564[/B]


Thats what we use, also


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769328


> I also want to add that plastic bottles are not meant to be reused. The plastic in them actually breaks down during their use if used more than what they are intended for (a one time use) as it is not high density or durational plastic. Just thought I would let everyone know this - I too was guilty of reusing bottles (for my, not Hunter) till I learned this. Now I use BPA free reusable bottles so I am doing good for my body and the environment.[/B]


I would love to have your sources for this information. I searched on-line and was having a hard time finding information about the plastic in plastic water bottle breaking down after more than one use. I even called in my fiance and younger brother who are my science gurus. My fiance (an MIT grad and mechanical engineer) and my brother (chemistry major and award winning scholar in UF's honors program) said the plastic wouldn't break down from more than one use. They said problems come in when plastic bottles are exposed to UV light, high heat, and abrasive/very acidic chemicals. Otherwise they would be more concerned about bacteria, which isn't an issue if you clean the bottle out and don't use them for a very long period of time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Since you asked where I got my information I will tell you. I live near Poland Springs Bottle-ing Plant and when I got to go on a tour someone asked the question about reusing their bottles and the change in their bottles. The person in charge said that they do not suggest that their bottles be reused as that is not what they were intended for and the new bottles are made with a less dense plastic to make them more environmentally friendly. Therefore, they are not made to withstand repeated uses and there is the chance the plastics could start to break down from washing and rinsing in the hot water or being stored in a hot car on many occassions. He also talked about the bacteria.

I also googled and found the following article/note for your review that talks about the study and the FDA and some of the bacterial concerns that you talked about 

http://www.healthcentral.com/drdean/408/38672.html

Also, if you read the FDA reports carefully they reference the idea that they test the plastics used in these bottles based on their intended use (which is one time consumption) and that the levels test at an appropriate measure. However, they do not test the plastics created for one time use after they have been used many times (because they do not need to - this is not their intended use). It is my understanding that because of this they cannot therefore take a true stand on the safety of one time use plastics bring used over extended periods of time.

I will say though that the majority of the information avaliable on this subject somes from a graduate level thesis done in a midwestern state. It was not subject to peer review and no one has yet attempted to replicate the study. Therefore, it is unknown how exact this information is however there have been major changes (such as the production and market of BPA free reusable water bottles and baby bottles).

Of course, I am not a scientist by any means, I don't work for the FDA, and I am not a biochemist, so I can only pass along what I have personally heard, read, and been told. There may be others out there that know far more about the subject than I do.  I merely chose to change my practice in order to ensure that my my family was doing all we could do to stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for providing your source. I appreciate it. I know an number of SM members besides myself use these water bottle nozzles as well as show breeders and SM vendors and members who sell them. So when I saw your reply in this thread, I simply became concerned. 

One of the things my fiance and I discussed in our initial discussion about the reuse of plastic water bottles was that companies that bottle water logically wouldn't want people to reuse their bottles, but instead to continue to buy new bottles from them. Companies that make their money bottling water want consumers to continue to buy their water bottles and only use them once and the buy another, etc. So I personally wouldn't put much faith in an answer I received from a water bottling company without seeing an independently done study. I think the self interest of most business clouds their better judgment. Not to say that there aren't some great companies out there trying to do good.

I did some more searches on the internet while looking for an answer. In case in one else is interested, these are some of the sites I came up with:

I can't vouch for the validity of each of these sites especially wikipedia, but am instead putting them out there for others to make up their own minds.

http://www.cancer.org/docroot/MED/content/...ter_Bottles.asp

http://www.watoxics.org/homes-and-gardens/...s/fastfacts-pvc

http://www.plasticsinfo.org/s_plasticsinfo...05&DID=2839

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/plasticbottles.asp

http://health.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=694247

http://walking.about.com/od/fluids/f/reusingbottles.htm

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_it_safe_to_re...e_water_bottles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuse_of_water_bottles

So until I see more reports and studies showing the dangers of reusing water bottle other than bacteria which isn't an issue if you clean the bottles, I will continue with my current practices. I guess to each their own. I know that my Maltese get the best care possible and that's all that really matters to me.

I hope you know that my intent is not to attack or offend you in anyway. I just wanted to provide more information on the subject. You are entitled to your opinion just as I am mine. 




QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769415


> Since you asked where I got my information I will tell you. I live near Poland Springs Bottle-ing Plant and when I got to go on a tour someone asked the question about reusing their bottles and the change in their bottles. The person in charge said that they do not suggest that their bottles be reused as that is not what they were intended for and the new bottles are made with a less dense plastic to make them more environmentally friendly. Therefore, they are not made to withstand repeated uses and there is the chance the plastics could start to break down from washing and rinsing in the hot water or being stored in a hot car on many occassions. He also talked about the bacteria.
> 
> I also googled and found the following article/note for your review that talks about the study and the FDA and some of the bacterial concerns that you talked about
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have several of the water bottle feeders, have used them for years, and have used empty, washed out 20 oz. soda bottles. Coca Cola recently shortened the neck on their bottles and they no longer work with the blue water bottle feeders. But Pepsi bottles still work fine. I use them for about a month (washing before refilling) and have not had any problems. I also re-use 12 oz. glass bottles .... Schweppes Tonic Water or Schweppes Club Soda. They also work great and will withstand repeated washings in the dishwasher. In addition to the water bottles, I keep bowls of fresh water around. I have dogs who prefer drinking only from bowls, dogs who prefer drinking only from water bottles, dogs who will drink from either. If they want water they choose where to get it from. I've never had a dehydrated dog.

MaryH


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

My two drink out of buddy bowls.  They were custom-made by a woman named Sheila,

who did an absolutely wonderful job on the bowls I ordered. They are designed to keep

the mouth/mustache/beard area dry when drinking. If you're interested in ordering from

Sheila, her email address is [email protected]. I think she asks for $15 per bowl plus 

shipping. Oh, and the bowls are ceramic, not plastic. :biggrin: 



I'm not a fan of plastic. I personally don't think plastic water bottles are meant to be reused. If you 

look at the bottom of the bottle, you'll find a number inside a triangle. I think most plastic water 

bottles have the number 1 inscribed on the bottom. I heard numbers below 4 or 5 (can't remember

exact number) release chemicals from the plastic. Again, this is just something I heard, so I'm not 

positive there's any truth behind it. Anyway, I think glass or ceramic is the way to go, not just for us, 

but for our fluffs, as well. I realize, though, that glass isn't always practical.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 28 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769042


> If you are worried about staining, get this:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3251564[/B]


Does this product keep the face dry?


----------

